# "Listen People" - Your Favourite 10 Year Period In Pop & Rock - with a slight catch..



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

*"Listen People" - Your Favourite 10 Year Period In Pop & Rock - with a slight catch..*

First allow me to extend special thanks to ZJovicic for his creation of the thread - "What is your favorite decade in popular music?" which serves as the inspiration for this variation on his theme...

The concept has been extended to include a much wider range of dates from which to choose your favourite 10 year period in pop & rock...

The catch is - that once you choose a particular ten year time period you're no longer able to access any music released before or after that very specific ten year time frame.

And.. oh yeah... one more thing... No "greatest hits" - No "compilations" - No "box sets"... It all magically disappears if it wasn't released during the time period that you've chosen.

Once you choose that particular timeframe everything else remains inaccessible for the rest of your life.

So which ten year period is the one that you would choose to listen to exclusively for the remainder of your days on this earth.

Editor's Note: I've decided not to extend the concept to include the afterlife... You're welcome...

To get you started and to provide you with inspiration here's a completely random chosen for no particular reason at all example of a tune released in 1966 -






As always... your commentary on any and all aspects of this thread and poll is always welcomed.

I would be especially interested in reading about those years and their artists that you had to mercilessly abandon and which hurt the most to do so...

It's much more difficult than you might think...

And no I'm not especially interested in reading your opinion about the "completely random chosen for no particular reason at all example of a tune released in 1966...", so save it, eh? - Thanks! - :tiphat:

- Syd


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Couldn't give up 1964 so I went with 64 - 74... Got to keep the British Invasion, great '60s pop tunes, Byrds, Dylan, CSNY, Eagles, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Prog rock, country rock, terrific r & b tunes from the mid '60s to mid '70s, Mott the Hoople, David Bowie, Steve Winwood, Rod Stewart, prime Beatles - Rolling Stones - The Who - The Kinks... Pretty rock solid timeframe, eh?

Hardest losses - The Clash, The Jam, Elvis Costello, '78 - '80 New Wave, early Kate Bush, everything Springsteen from "Born to Run" onwards, Ian Hunter solo, "Rock Follies", post "Country Life" Roxy Music, Florence + The Machine, Enya, Clannad, way too many Celtic music artists to list, early '80's - '90's country music revival, Tom Petty, Neil Young post "On The Beach"... and about a dozen more that won't occur to me until "Edit Post" disappears...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

69-79 catches rock in its glory days, the disco plague, and early punk / new wave / electronica. From Led Zepp to Cabaret Voltaire. I'd pad more years on either end if I could, but this lands in the middle of the best. The 70s were very dynamic.

I would also cite 88-98 as not bad, for American music at least.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Many of my favourite rock albums were released between 1971 and 1981 so i'll go with that. Oh hang on.....can you change my vote to 1970 to 1980 or ill miss out on the first Sabbath album?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

philoctetes said:


> 69-79 catches rock in its glory days, the disco plague, and early punk / new wave / electronica. From Led Zepp to Cabaret Voltaire. I'd pad more years on either end if I could, but this lands in the middle of the best. The 70s were very dynamic.
> 
> I would also cite 88-98 as not bad, for American music at least.


Excellent! I would select 1983-1993 also as encompassing a wonderful mix of all sorts of music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

1965-75. That means missing out on earlier black music, punk/new wave, most of Tom Waits, Kraftwerk, AC/DC etc. but that particular timeframe includes many of my favourite acts across a broad spectrum producing much (or in some cases all) of their best work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Merl said:


> Many of my favourite rock albums were released between 1971 and 1981 so i'll go with that. Oh hang on.....can you change my vote to 1970 to 1980 or ill miss out on the first Sabbath album?


Nope... but while you may have lost the first Sabbath album you more than make up for it by gaining "Elvira" by The Oak Ridge Boys in 1981.






Rock on, Merl, rock on!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Fair exchange - at least he has a Tony Iommi moustache.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Out of profound respect for Merl allow me to offer this to help assuage his pain at having lost out on the first Sabbath album...

1981 in British Music -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1981_in_British_music

One of the year's highlights - Bucks Fizz winning the Eurovision Song Contest with this -






Bucks Fizz is a British pop group that achieved success in the 1980s, most notably for winning the 1981 Eurovision Song Contest with the song "Making Your Mind Up".

The group was formed in January 1981 specifically for the contest and comprised four vocalists: Bobby G, Cheryl Baker, Mike Nolan and Jay Aston. They received attention for the dance routine which accompanied the song, in which the male members of the group ripped the female members' outer skirts off to reveal much shorter mini-skirts beneath at the 1:31 mark of the video above.

Rock on, Merl, Rock on!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah! Just seen a picture of him.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Excellent! I would select 1983-1993 also as encompassing a wonderful mix of all sorts of music.


I forgot to mention that 69-79 were big years for reggae. And the range of music released in 1979 alone was astonishing, the primer for the next big decade, which was spoiled by... MTV, my main reason for skipping most of it... I never did like the Phil Collins drum sound either...

Rock seems to go in cycles, even epicycles, constructing castles that the next generation tries to destroy, then they build their castles, and so on... I tend to prefer the earlier phases of these cycles...

Certain artists have similar cycles in their careers... with mixed results.. creativity is a gift... popular music has a way of exposing the artists and trends that run out of inspiration...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Yeah! Just seen a picture of him.


My apologies to Elgar's Ghost for editing my original post in which I remarked that I didn't know that Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top had a side gig with the Oak Ridge Boys. Although if you look at the pictures below it may actually be bassist Dusty Hill that had the side gig with the Oak Ridge Boys...

EG's comment is in reference to the post that I edited - once again my apologies to EG but who could have passed up the opportunity to sing the praises of Bucks Fizz?

Next thread to be written... "Turn It Up!" - Bucks Fizz

View attachment 107979


View attachment 107981


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Out of profound respect for Merl allow me to offer this to help assuage his pain at having lost out on the first Sabbath album...
> 
> 1981 in British Music -
> 
> ...


The good old days of the competition when people actually used to vote for the UK.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hmm, I think there is a certain degree of sarcasm in these posts. I'm gonna contact the sarcasm police and get this thread shut down. You B*stards!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

1967 to 1977

Sgt Pepper to Rumours. The music from this ten year span says it all for me, and it includes the best single year in rock and roll - 1971. I do miss Revolver and The Wall from my ten year span, but I stand by my decision. This is when songs start growing in length to when they start shrinking in length. (There are always exceptions)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

senza sordino said:


> 1967 to 1977


Are You Experienced to Aja


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Why has no one pointed out that a period of 19(X)5 to 19(X+1)5 is eleven years? 

I mean if we aren't going to take this seriously, then what's the friggin' point!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

Belowpar said:


> Why has no one pointed out that a period of 19(X)5 to 19(X+1)5 is eleven years?
> 
> I mean if we aren't going to take this seriously, then what's the friggin' point!!!


Check my location, Belowpar…. Much like our currency, Canadian years have a different conversion rate than US or UK years thus 11 Canadian years is the equivalent to 10 US or UK years.

My thread, my rules, eh? Canadian years it is... If you want to create a "Listen People" - Your Favourite *Nine* Year Period In Pop & Rock - with a slight catch..." knock yourself out and create your own thread...

I would address this issue with further detail, insight, and analysis but I'm kind of busy right now trying to assuage Merl's pain at having lost out on the first Sabbath album because he checked the wrong box on the poll and chose '70 to '80 instead of '71 to '81 (which somehow is my fault based on his response which consisted of criticism, insults, and threats - which I actually didn't mind because it was hilarious and gave me the idea for a new thread) and the best replacement for Sabbath's first album right now is Shakin' Stevens singing either "This Ole House" or "Green Door" which I'm fairly certain will do nothing other than to further exasperate Merl even more than he already is and inspire him to post even more criticism, insults, and threats as he appears to be almost impossible to please.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Are You Experienced to Aja


Yours is the only one that I guessed correctly before seeing the results. I was close with Senza Sordino, Elgars Ghost, and PhilLovesClassicalButReallyDoesn'tCareMuchForAnythingElse by being off by one year. Both EG and Phil will have to explain why they moved up to 1975 as they find something of interest in that year that escapes me.

I was off by two and then three years with Philoctetes by thinking that he would go for '71 to '81 or '72 to '82.

I was really off with Strange Magic as I had him in the mid '80s to '90s range but I'm fairly certain that he made that choice out of pure spite...

I actually had Merl at '71 to '81 but he checked the wrong box on the poll and accidentally voted '70 to '80 but don't say anything to him about it as he appears to be quite sensitive about the issue and trust me you'll never hear the end of it but technically I count that as a correct guess because I would have been right if he hadn't checked the wrong box on the poll accidentally...

I guessed correctly that Belowpar would show up, be a troublemaker, and find something to complain about without taking the time to actually vote in the poll and I certainly was right about that...:lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Impossible to answer of course, not in the least because music did not stop in 1985.

I checked my top20 albums (beyond #20 ranking starts to get fuzzy), and they are from

1973 [2] - 1975 - 1976 [2] - 1977 - 1980 - 1982 - 1985 [2] - 1986 [2] - 1992 - 1995 - 1999 - 2002 - 2003 - 2007 - 2013 - 2014


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_'Both EG and Phil will have to explain why they moved up to 1975 as they find something of interest in that year that escapes me.'_

1975 had little to do with it, really - my main reason was to accommodate 1965 which for me was a far more interesting year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> _'Both EG and Phil will have to explain why they moved up to 1975 as they find something of interest in that year that escapes me.'_
> 
> 1975 had little to do with it, really - my main reason was to accommodate 1965 which for me was a far more interesting year.


But that's what I really don't understand... by moving up to 1965 from 1964 you lose access to all of these tunes -

https://www.musicoutfitters.com/topsongs/1964.htm

and you're left with 1975 -

https://www.musicoutfitters.com/topsongs/1975.htm

But I know that you're not much of a "singles" guy - that you're primary interest is in LPs but my question is still open for anyone to answer... There were a half a dozen or so really solid releases from "Born to Run" to "One of These Nights" to "Blood on the Tracks" but I would (and did) sacrifice all of them for 1964.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1975: Pink Floyd - Wish you were here.
My #2 album, containing my #1 song (Shine on you crazy diamond)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> _'Both EG and Phil will have to explain why they moved up to 1975 as they find something of interest in that year that escapes me.'_
> 
> 1975 had little to do with it, really - my main reason was to accommodate 1965 which for me was a far more interesting year.





Art Rock said:


> 1975: Pink Floyd - Wish you were here.
> My #2 album, containing my #1 song (Shine on you crazy diamond)


It's probably a singles v. albums dichotomy that we have here with singles being of primary interest to me and albums the medium of choice for everyone else who is in fact not me which would lead 1964 to be the year of choice for some and 1975 the year of choice for others.

I've been looking at lists of albums released in 1975 and it is a much stronger crop than I remembered and I can see now why that year would have had significance for a great many members.

http://lyrics.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Albums_released_in_1975


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> But that's what I really don't understand... by moving up to 1965 from 1964 you lose access to all of these tunes -
> 
> https://www.musicoutfitters.com/topsongs/1964.htm
> 
> ...


True, I'm not really singles-oriented as much as I am albums, but whatever the speed that vinyl runs at 1965 was a year when things seemed to get a bit more...well... sophisticated - Brian Wilson and Ray Davies beginning to write in a more personal style, soul labels like Tamla Motown and Stax approaching a real peak even by their lofty standards, Jagger and Richard(s) bursting out as a song-writing partnership, Bob Dylan going electric, the emergence of post-beat bands like Love, the Who and the Small Faces, the first year of Miles Davis's second great quintet...

Sure, there was some great music in 1964 but taken as a whole I just find it a far less pivotal year to the one that followed.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> I actually had Merl at '71 to '81 but he checked the wrong box on the poll and accidentally voted '70 to '80 but don't say anything to him about it as he appears to be quite sensitive about the issue and trust me you'll never hear the end of it but technically I count that as a correct guess because I would have been right if he hadn't checked the wrong box on the poll accidentally...


The Canadian Poirot strikes again.


----------

